# Gamescom 2014 Kicks Off Shortly! - MS/Sony Shows Finished



## T-hug (Aug 12, 2014)

> Gamescom is the yearly European equivalent to the massive E3 and it's about to get started! (well it started yesterday but the big shows start today!)
> Expect some big reveals as platform holders, publishers and developers all usually keep something up their sleeves just for Gamescom.


 
-Microsoft's show is first this year starting at 1pm BST (2pm CET) on Tuesday 12th August. *WATCH LIVE | * *WATCH LIVE 2 |* *WATCH LIVE 3*

If you are unable to watch live you can check out the following announcements box that will be updated in real-time:


Spoiler: Xbox Announcements







-Event starts with AC Unity 28 October release date trailer
-Phil Spencer on stage
-29 New Markets starting September 22nd
-GTA V can import save files even from PS3
-New bundles to be announced
-New Big Exclusive to announce
-FIFA 15 will have exclusive Xbox content and early access with EA new program, new FIFA bundle September 26th - 50 Legends for Xbox versions of FIFA 15
-Peter Schmeichel on stage - bigging up legends
-Chris Charla on stage

[email protected] Show Reel:
Blues and bullets
Cuphead
Dungeon of the endless
Ghost of a tale
Goat sim
Gunscape
Massive challice
Inside
Knight squadlovers in a dangerous place
IDARB
No time to explain
Plagueinc Ev
Smite
Slashdash
Space engineers
Spectra
Threes!
The Escapists
Volgarr the Viking
Speedrunners
Superhot
(Missed 2 or 3 titles!)

-Space Engineer demo
-Super Hot demo - First on Xbox One
-Team17 - The Escapists first on Xbox One - Looks like Prison Architect
-Smite -MOBA - first on Xbox One - Looks like LoL - Play as Hercules, Thor, Poseidon
-Capy - First on Xbox One - Looks nice - adventure game

-Phil Spencer on stage - Talking about CoD - play CoD Advanced Warfare MP at Gamescom
-CoD Trailer - You have EXO suits -long car scene can't tell if scripted or not but looks good - biggest CoD overhaul in history - looks really good
-CoD DLC on Xbox
-NEW 1TB COD CUSTOM Bundle Nov 3rd
-Evolve first on Xbox One - -Jan Beta on Xbox One - Feb 10th release date
-Evolve Kraken gameplay DEMO
-Phil Harrison on stage
-Rise of the Tomb Raider EXCLUSIVE to Xbox One 2015
-Quantum Break talk
-Quantun Break DEMO - game looks gorgeous - third person action - MC can freeze time - very interesting
-Fable Legends trailer
-New IP - SCREAMRIDE - Spring 2015 - LOOKS LIKE TOO MUCH FUN!!!
-Forza Horizon 2 talk
-Ori and the Blind Forest devs on stage - gameplay DEMO - looks gorgeous - play on show floor - ships this holiday
-Ted Price - Insomniac Games on stage - Sunset Overdrive - October 28th
-New Sunset Overdrive White Xbox One Bundle - €399 October 31st
-Masterchief Collection - Halo Night Fall included - Directed by Ridley Scott
-New Xbox One Halo Channel - Interactive Digital Channel on Xbox One and Windows - Twitch partnership
-Halo 2 Update DEMO
-'Live' Halo MP DEMO
-Halo 5: Guardians BETA in Master Chief Collection - 4vs4 - Dec 29th to Jan 18th - 7 maps - 3 modes
-Preorder and Predownload coming to Xbox One

--*STAGE SHOW END*--


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-Sony's show starts at 6pm BST (7pm CET) on Tuesday 12th August. *WATCH LIVE** |* *WATCH LIVE** 2*

If you are unable to watch live you can check out the following announcements box that will be updated in real-time:



Spoiler: Sony Announcements







-Event starts with Little Big Planet 3 Gamescom trailer - 18th November
-Bloodborne gameplay - OMG! (sorry!)
-Showreel of already announced games
-Jim Ryan on stage (finally!)
-PS4 install base over 10million units globally SOLD to consumers
-New IP - QGames/SCEE - The Tomorrow Children
-New IP - Runemaster
-New IP - The Vanishing of Ethan Carter
-New IP - Volume - Old School stealth game from the Thomas Was Alone dev - first on PS4/Vita
-New IP - HollowPoint
-DayZ coming to PS4 /Cross Platform with PC?
-New IP Hellblade from Ninja Theory
-New gameplay from RIME - stunning
-Indie Showreel
-Activision CEO on stage - Destiny talk - gamespot - biggest preordered game of all time - MP Trailer - MP modes: skirmish, rumble, salvage, clash, combined arms, control - DLC CONFIRMED for FALL
-Far Cry 4 talk - gameplay trailer - 10 keys for up to 2hrs each for friends to try co-op without the game
-Shadow of Mordor gameplay trailer
-Hideo Kojima on stage
-The Phantom Pain gameplay demo - box gameplay seen at E3 - NEW BOX GAMEPLAY IS LOL
-P.T - Interactive teaser - Live on PSN Store Right Now
-System Software 2.0 talk - upload to youtube - shareplay - invite friends anywhere to play your game - invite co-op or vs FRIENDS DONT NEED TO OWN OR DOWNLOAD THE GAME
-Morpheus talk - no stage demo
-PlayStation Now talk
-PlayStation Now Coming to Europe in 2015 - UK BETA first
-PlayStation Vita TV Europe release - November 4th - €99 - Includes 3 games
-Until Dawn PS4 - gameplay DEMO - Looks great
-Drive Club - dynamic weather demo
-Tearaway coming to PS4 - Unique Dualshock 4 features - not a straight port from Vita - gameplay demo
-NEW IP from Housemarque - Alienation - Looks great
-NEW IP - WILD - Looks intriguing

--*STAGE SHOW END*--


 
-EA's show starts at 9am BST (10am CET) on Wednesday 13th August.

-Konami's show is on Wednesday with an hour long Phantom Pain showing.

As usual we will keep you updated on any of the big announcements to come from the show!

Personally I'm hoping to see Gorilla Games rumored RPG, more Bloodborne and hopefully some AAA Vita love!
What are you hoping to see come from this year's show?


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2014)

Valve's going to be there, and with all the rumblings about Source 2... damn it, a man can only be so hyped.

Are you ready for a miracle, GBAtemp?


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 12, 2014)

AAA Vita support would be great.
Can't wait for Kojima's MGSV Show.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but I want at least one Vita announcement. Please, Sony! ;_;


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Valve's going to be there, and with all the rumblings about Source 2... damn it, a man can only be so hyped.
> 
> Are you ready for a miracle, GBAtemp?


 
"Now that we have Source 2 we can start planning Half Life 2 episode 3"
Everyone loses their shit
Released 5 years later
Valve time so make that 10


----------



## ResleyZ (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be going on Sunday with my dad and a friend of mine. Went there last year too, it's pretty fun how there were much more older gamers at the X/Y demo then there were at the demo's of shooters and such. Can't wait to see which games will be showed, and which demo's there'll be. Heard that Magicka 2 will be shown more, so that's one good thing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2014)

Since they're not listed...

Sony stream: http://blog.eu.playstation.com/gamescom/

EA stream: http://www.ea.com/gamescom

Sony stream is 1PM EST today, EA's is 4AM EST tomorrow.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn, gonna miss Sony's stream. Hope there's some good Vita releases announced here.


----------



## darkseekerliu (Aug 12, 2014)

I just hope Square changes its mind and after 2015 they release Rise of Tomb raider for PC And PS4. For 2015 it will be an exclusive, but I do hope to get it for my ps4. I loved the reboot on my ps3.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm guessing that Rise of the Tomb Raider will probably be a timed exclusive, unless they enjoy shooting themselves in the foot by only releasing the game on what will still probably be the worst selling console of the generation. If not, oh well. We probably just won't see another Tomb Raider game ever again.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2014)

People are actually mad about not getting RoTR on the PS4 when we're already getting the vastly superior Uncharted 4.

C'mon now people. Tomb Raider was okay at best, it was just bad Uncharted.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> I'm guessing that Rise of the Tomb Raider will probably be a timed exclusive, unless they enjoy shooting themselves in the foot by only releasing the game on what will still probably be the worst selling console of the generation. If not, oh well. We probably just won't see another Tomb Raider game ever again.


 
I highly doubt the XBone will sell worse than the Wii U  I mean, it's been < 1 year and it's already on the Wii U's tail, and as others have pointed out, it still hasn't released in ~25 countries (albeit, it's not all that popular in those areas, it's still going to contribute). I would be 100% surprised if the XBone _doesn't _come in second place this gen.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

There's no way Square Enix will ignore that PS4/PC money.
If that was the case then they would have ignored the Xbox One and announced both Kingdom Hearts III and Final Fantasy XV exclusively for PS4.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I highly doubt the XBone will sell worse than the Wii U  I mean, it's been < 1 year and it's already on the Wii U's tail, and as others have pointed out, it still hasn't released in ~25 countries (albeit, it's not all that popular in those areas, it's still going to contribute). I would be 100% surprised if the XBone _doesn't _come in second place this gen.


Well, it could go either way, really. The Xbox One sales have been moving really, really slowly since the launch hype died down. There are still several years left in the generation though, and all things considered, you're most likely correct.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 12, 2014)

Only just got in from work, just been reading the umpteen thousand 'FUKK YOU MS!' by the Sony girls online regarding Tomb Raider! Come on the first game wasn't even that good like Guild says..... MS's Uncharted then by the looks of it (Uncharted's fukkin over rated too anyway)
Wouldn't mind knowing how much they paid Squeenix for that...

Best news for me came right at the end though, and isn't even mentioned in the feed on here - Geometry Wars 3!!  GW2 was, ooh, easily one of my top 10 games of the last gen, and with Bizarre gone I thought that was it, but brought back by members of the team that made the originals? Oh yes I'll have some of that...


----------



## Duo8 (Aug 12, 2014)

RoTR will probably be a timed exclusive, because SE. 


Guild McCommunist said:


> People are actually mad about not getting RoTR on the PS4 when we're already getting the vastly superior Uncharted 4.
> 
> C'mon now people. Tomb Raider was okay at best, it was just bad Uncharted.


This sounds just like Sour Grapes.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I highly doubt the XBone will sell worse than the Wii U  I mean, it's been < 1 year and it's already on the Wii U's tail, and as others have pointed out, it still hasn't released in ~25 countries (albeit, it's not all that popular in those areas, it's still going to contribute). I would be 100% surprised if the XBone _doesn't _come in second place this gen.


 
I bet you that it will finish last behind PS4 and WiiU ya its been out longer but the fanboys give it it's initial push and then sales have steadily declined, while Wii U sales have steadily increased. Xbox1 should of already surpassed Wii U if that was the case but it hasn't and honestly i don't think it will.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 12, 2014)

Northern Nemesis said:


> I bet you that it will finish last behind PS4 and WiiU ya its been out longer but the fanboys give it it's initial push and then sales have steadily declined, while Wii U sales have steadily increased. Xbox1 should of already surpassed Wii U if that was the case but it hasn't and honestly i don't think it will.


Yeeeah no. I would love to see the sales figures for your "steadily increasing Wii U sales", because it definitely hasn't. System sales are still piss poor, and it's probably going to stay that way in the end game. Smash Bros will boosts sales slightly, Zelda will boost sales slightly, but other than that there's pretty much no way it's going to beat out the XBone. People keep crying about how XYZ Nin10doh title is going to save the Wii U, when it reality it didn't save the GC or the N64 before it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2014)

Sony Gamescom, aka Indie Shit: The Conference.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 12, 2014)

Best part of this Conference was the Cardboardbox in MGSV.

At least Drive clubs looks sexy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sony Gamescom, aka Indie Shit: The Conference.


Truly underwhelming - they started with Bloodborne, which filled me with high expectations... and then it was a parade of Indies with the occasional AAA title in-between, but none of the killer apps like Uncharted 4. That, and no PSVita content displayed on-stage. Overall t'was meh - perhaps the floor demos are better.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

Save me, Tokyo Game Show!


----------



## Arras (Aug 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Save me, Tokyo Game Show!


Save us with unlocalized weeaboo games!


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

Arras said:


> Save us with unlocalized weeaboo games!


 
Hey!
Some games were localized from last year's conference...


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 12, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sony Gamescom, aka Indie Shit: The Conference.


Yeah, that was a bit crap!  Enjoyed watching PS4 Tearaway (loved the Vita version), and of course that Alienation thingie from the Super Stardust/Resogun lads, but other than that....?! Driveclub still doesn't look top notch to me, and after finally watching MS's show, doesn't look a patch on Horizon 2 up to now.
That said, like at e3, Sony doesn't really need to even turn up to these events - they're smashing it in the sales.... Another victory to MS then, like at e3, but it's the sales that count: can see the Xbone taking off soon, but it'll still not stop the PS4 juggernaut rolling...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 12, 2014)

wow....is it just me or did the Sony GamesCom SUCK!??! horribly.

Microsoft has killed it. I hope Rise of the Tomb Raider is a TIMED exclusive. Instead of the tedious wordplay Microsoft is leading us to believe it's an indefinite exclusive


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 12, 2014)

Poor Vita, abandoned by his father.


----------



## Arras (Aug 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Hey!
> Some games were localized from last year's conference...


I'm still crying over Phantasy Star


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 12, 2014)

announcer: _"and now I would like to announce long time developer for playstation with an exclusive game for ps4"_
crowd: _"please let it be last gurdian, uncharted 4 new footage, new god of war"_
(insert indie dev no one has heard of and indie game here)

basically every single game^


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 12, 2014)

Arras said:


> I'm still crying over Phantasy Star


 
same here


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Games-wise the offering was pretty lackluster, but there is one thing to get excited over - Share Play. I think it's cool that you can join someone's game to co-op or versus _without owning the actual game_. It's practically the best way to show off games to friends - you don't need to describe them, you can just invite someone to play with you and then the other player can decide whether or not it's worth investing in the title. It's pretty much Download Play, except online, which is great.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Games-wise the offering was pretty lackluster, but there is one thing to get excited over - Share Play. I think it's cool that you can join someone's game to co-op or versus _without owning the actual game_. It's practically the best way to show off games to friends - you don't need to describe them, you can just invite someone to play with you and then the other player can decide whether or not it's worth investing in the title. It's pretty much Download Play, except online, which is great.


 

Yeah, SharePlay is neat, I would like Playstation Now if it offered full game ownership instead of just rentals too. Sony has definitely brought the coolest features this generation.


----------



## Ryupower (Aug 12, 2014)

sony forgot about the vita and did not say what game are for it at gamecom BUT some games shown ARE for the vita
Papers Please is one of them


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Yeah, SharePlay is neat, I would like Playstation Now if it offered full game ownership instead of just rentals too. Sony has definitely brought the coolest features this generation.


Yep. The prices in the Beta are unreasonable at best - you might as well just go on eBay and buy the actual game. They need to come up with a subscription plan for Now _or_ add a full ownership option - they can keep their timed trials.


Ryupower said:


> sony forgot about the vita and did not say what game are for it at gamecom BUT some games shown ARE for the vita Papers Please is one of them


There's also Hohokum _(released today)_ and The Hungry Horde, but that's not much. According to the post-stream chit-chat they still have some games that weren't announced on-stage and they'll be releasing trailers for them over the course of Gamescom.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2014)

So the PS4 can have Cher play? So what? I mean, really, Sony? This is your killer feature? I don't even understand what the appeal is. Why would anyone care if Cher plays?

Pfft, what a joke of a conference. I bet they sure feel dumb now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 12, 2014)

Share play was only interesting announcement. Everything else was boring and 
Square-Enix shot themselves in the foot yet again. This year has been extremely disappointing gaming wise. Hope things fair better next year.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2014)

On the note of Tomb Raider...






Welcome to next gen, everyone.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2014)

So that P.T. game Sony revealed was actual a playable teaser for the new Silent Hill game.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, so far the Vita has been successfully shit on with one of the games worth buying a Vita for being put on the PS4 with nothing else of note from either Gamescom or E3. Hopefully they announce something else, otherwise, I dunno, here's to hoping Tokyo Game Show shows some stuff that will actually be localized.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 12, 2014)

Well there is at least Tales of Hearts R this year...


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 13, 2014)

I know I'm double posting but fuck it.
This P.T. Horror game Demo turns out to be Silent hill in Fox engine directed by Hideo Kojima.
I'm throwing my money at my screen right now!

http://www.twitch.tv/soapywarpig/b/557446887
Skip over to 1:16


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 13, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I know I'm double posting but fuck it.
> This P.T. Horror game Demo turns out to be Silent hill in Fox engine directed by Hideo Kojima.
> I'm throwing my money at my screen right now!
> 
> ...


 

We know. 




GameWinner said:


> So that P.T. game Sony revealed was actual a playable teaser for the new Silent Hill game.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 13, 2014)

XrosBlader821 said:


> Well there is at least Tales of Hearts R this year...


That and Danganronpa 2. I'm content.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 13, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> We know.


 
but he didn't tell its by kojima 


GameWinner said:


> That and Danganronpa 2. I'm content.


I'm not too familiar with the franchise. Not sure if I want it.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 13, 2014)

Kojima doing a Horror game???



Yes Please


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 13, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> That and Danganronpa 2. I'm content.


 

Disgaea 4 and Natural Doctrine come to mind, too.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So the PS4 can have Cher play? So what? I mean, really, Sony? This is your killer feature? I don't even understand what the appeal is. Why would anyone care if Cher plays?
> 
> Pfft, what a joke of a conference. I bet they sure feel dumb now.


 

But Sony and Cher were a killer act back in the day.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 13, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Disgaea 4 and Natural Doctrine come to mind, too.


 
and let's not forget Diva f 2nd and Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus. hopefully Freedom Wars comes this year too.

share play seems interesting but with my shitty inet upload speed on top that none of my friends have or will have a PS4 anytime soon, I'm not too hyped for it right now.
Tearaway PS4 was a complete joke
PS4: hey Vita! do you have any good game, I'm bored.
Vita: sure, take Tearaway.
*hands over Tearaway*
PS4: ohhh it's amazing!! I'll tell daddy Sony to make one for me too.
Vita: but dad never makes the things I want, I even stopped asking.
*minutes later*
PS4: look what I got Vita.
*shows Tearaway PS4*
Vita: fuck you dad!! and fuck you too PS4!!!.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 13, 2014)

i KNEW Rise of the Tomb raider was a timed exclusive. I knew with that "holiday 2015" wording bullshit that it's coming to other consoles. Also the Amazon listing for the other platforms hasn't been taken down (yet again Oblivion for the PSP was a listing for a solid year and a half before disappearing)

Crystal Dynamics also released a press statement why it's on Xbox first and they admitted between the lines they pretty much "sold out" to them and they are MS bitch because MS offered them a shitload of money

Microsoft wants to go toe to toe with Uncharted. It's obvious. So why not buy their contender, even if it's for a limited time right?


----------



## darkseekerliu (Aug 13, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> i KNEW Rise of the Tomb raider was a timed exclusive. I knew with that "holiday 2015" wording bullshit that it's coming to other consoles....
> Crystal Dynamics also released a press statement why it's on Xbox first and they admitted between the lines they pretty much "sold out" to them and they are MS bitch because MS offered them a shitload of money
> 
> Microsoft wants to go toe to toe with Uncharted. It's obvious. So why not buy their contender, even if it's for a limited time right?


 
Man It was a relief for me. I intend to buy a Ps4 next year and I wasn't up for buying another system just for playing ROTR....


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 14, 2014)

This year's Tokyo Game Show will be a PS4 show. ;_;

It all keeps tumbling down.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 14, 2014)

Yet another Walking Dead game is on the horizon, this time from Overkill.

Overkill? Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 18, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why wasn't nintendo mentioned in the initial post? smash brothers won the "most wanted consumer award," which should have at least merited a mention by now.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 18, 2014)

osaka35 said:


> Out of curiosity, why wasn't nintendo mentioned in the initial post? smash brothers won the "most wanted consumer award," which should have at least merited a mention by now.


Because this isn't reporting on the entirety of Gamescom. This focused on the games, and specifically, from those that had major shows, such as Sony and Microsoft. I'm guessing either:
A) Nintendo didn't have a show and simply presented the same old stuff we saw at E3 at smaller stations on the event floor.
Or B) Nintendo just recycled their E3 presentation in a less significant fashion.

Either way, if they had actually brought something new to the table, it would have been noted here. Clearly, they did not.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2014)

Nathan Drake said:


> Because this isn't reporting on the entirety of Gamescom. This focused on the games, and specifically, from those that had major shows, such as Sony and Microsoft. I'm guessing either:
> A) Nintendo didn't have a show and simply presented the same old stuff we saw at E3 at smaller stations on the event floor.
> Or B) Nintendo just recycled their E3 presentation in a less significant fashion.
> 
> Either way, if they had actually brought something new to the table, it would have been noted here. Clearly, they did not.


 
Pretty much this. This thread was for coverage on the live events at Gamescom, not for the entirety of the event. 

Sony and Microsoft had their live events, Nintendo had none. Winning some "most wanted" award isn't newsworthy, there's no point in bumping a thread with some irrelevant popularity contest.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 18, 2014)

Why are people excited about a Kojima horror game? He has no experience with the genre and has only done Metal Gear and Zone of Enders.

Other than you got Guillermo del Toro who has done horror stuff at least but is not a game director and... Norman Reedus? Because he needs to ride that Walking Dead train until it dies.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 18, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why are people excited about a Kojima horror game? He has no experience with the genre and has only done Metal Gear and Zone of Enders.
> 
> Other than you got Guillermo del Toro who has done horror stuff at least but is not a game director and... Norman Reedus? Because he needs to ride that Walking Dead train until it dies.


I assume it's the excitement of Kojima and his worth in storytelling, coupled with Del Toro and his apt for horror. Basically we can expect a really cinematic Horror movie with about 20 minutes of gameplay.


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pretty much this. This thread was for coverage on the live events at Gamescom, not for the entirety of the event.
> 
> Sony and Microsoft had their live events, Nintendo had none. Winning some "most wanted" award isn't newsworthy, there's no point in bumping a thread with some irrelevant popularity contest.


 
If you'll notice, I was asking a question out of curiosity. You were good up until your snide last sentence there. There's no need to be so rude.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Why are people excited about a Kojima horror game? He has no experience with the genre and has only done Metal Gear and Zone of Enders.
> 
> Other than you got Guillermo del Toro who has done horror stuff at least but is not a game director and... Norman Reedus? Because he needs to ride that Walking Dead train until it dies.


 
I'm not sure myself. I'm guessing that it's a chance that the Silent Hill franchise might become something more than just the generic monster-shooting game it's become. I'm not really expecting it to get back to silent hill 2 quality, but I'm hoping it'll come back to at least silent hill 4 quality. That's just me being hopeful though.


----------



## shndpz (Aug 19, 2014)

Players cited Chinese saying: There is no trace of PSVita（毫无PSV痕迹）


----------

